# trees planted too deep, fix?



## pmbou (Oct 23, 2009)

I have several small trees, 5 years old 1-2" diameter near the base, mostly red or white oaks, that are planted about 1-2 inches below grade. Is there an easy and gentle way to raise them up 4 inches, like a mud jack or something? I'm concerned that over time they will get unhealthy roots but theyre' all looking good now.


----------



## ATH (Oct 23, 2009)

AirKnive excavation, gently pull up by hand, and add soil under the roots.


----------

